# Show Brag - London Cat Club



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

My stud boy Cosimo had another Red card day. He won BOV and Best Overall.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Well done Cosimo on a great day, you must be so proud of him, best wishes...........Chris.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Well done to you and Cosimo :thumbup:


----------



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

Yes very proud, I bought him a new toy with his winnings. I forgot to mention that he was made up to "Champion".


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Even better :thumbup:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

well done!!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

weldone indeed


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

Well done to you and Cosimo! Mt friends cat, SLH Red Tabby Birman was made up to Grand Champion yestersday.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Well done on a great day.

You should have said Hi.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Look at that grin - he knows he did well


----------



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

Hello Steverags

Now I can put face to camera.


----------

